# Flashing Nokia C6



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2012)

I am having Nokia C6-00. Its become very old , more than a year. lots of application, log, settings, files make it ultra slow. I want to flash it and want to make it to that stage, after unpacking. 

Can anyone tell me the procedure and required softwares .

N.B : I don't want to visit Nokia Care .


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 26, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I am having Nokia C6-00. Its become very old , more than a year. lots of application, log, settings, files make it ultra slow. I want to flash it and want to make it to that stage, after unpacking.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the procedure and required softwares .
> 
> N.B : I don't want to visit Nokia Care .



Visit to Nokia Care is just as bad. I too own a Nokia C6-00, and it's just as old, had purchased it in November 2010, but is still going good.
I'd recommend you to backup your device (after removing the Memory Card). using Nokia Suite, and once done, perform a Hard Reset. This will wipe all the data and will reset your device to Factory Condition. Now, you can install the apps you want.
It's also good to perform a Disk Defragment of your Phone Memory and your Memory Card, using your PC.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Download navifirm and flash the software for your phone..


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 26, 2012)

First download appropriate firmware using Navifirm:
Symbian Toys - Software NaviFirm+ to dowload the firmware of your Symbian smartphone
And then connect ur phone to pc and flash it using Nokia Care Suite:
NokiaCareSuiteForStore_4_0-2010_27_1.msi
Warning: Do it at your own risk


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2012)

Okk.. will try it later.. But I wonder how to flash using Nokia Care Suite?? Is there any option for that?


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 27, 2012)

@arijitsinha: Watch this:
Nokia Care Suite Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 27, 2012)

There is a small possibility that if everything doesn't go fine while flashing, your phone might be dead. Better, perform a hard reset (to get back to factory settings). It will definitely help.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2012)

@tech_boy - oopsss... i thought you are talking about nokia pc suite. thanks a lot dude. will do this when i will get enough time.
BTW what is about the media fire link?

@CyberKID - I will be carefull while flashing. I love to play with it....


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 27, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> @tech_boy - oopsss... i thought you are talking about nokia pc suite. thanks a lot dude. will do this when i will get enough time.
> BTW what is about the media fire link?



Corrected the mediafire link.


----------

